# Oxalic Acid powder shelf life?



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

As long as you keep it dry and sealed, it shouldn't degrade. A little moisture, may make it clump but that can be crushed down with you hand (in a glove). You may want to buy the new approved for use with super on label stuff though.


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

LarryBud said:


> As long as you keep it dry and sealed, it shouldn't degrade. A little moisture, may make it clump but that can be crushed down with you hand (in a glove). You may want to buy the new approved for use with super on label stuff though.


Yes, even though most of the non-approved stuff is actually more pure 

Funny how a label on a package can turn something from illegal, to legal for use.

Regardless, Patience is somewhere in the UK so likely doesn't have our USA restrictions as they've been using OAV a lot longer than us.


I keep mine in a closed bag, and that bag is a double sealed freezer bag, then that inside a plastic container. I had it harden on me once due to moisture and didn't trust it. It's cheap enough so I threw it out and adjusted my storage methods. But like LarryBud said, I'm sure your OA is just fine.


----------



## Patience (Oct 22, 2020)

Alright, thats some great advice. Yes im from Europe. *Thank you guys! *


----------



## little_john (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Patience - Oxalic Acid Dihydrate doesn't have a 'sell-by' date on it - in practice it lasts for years - even if it gets damp, but I'd recommend keeping it dry if possible, to make it easier to dispense. I buy mine in bulk, 6 to 10 Kg at a time, which then lasts me quite a few years. Much cheaper that way.
'best,
LJ (from cold and windswept Lincolnshire)


----------



## Patience (Oct 22, 2020)

little_john said:


> Hi Patience - Oxalic Acid Dihydrate doesn't have a 'sell-by' date on it - in practice it lasts for years - even if it gets damp, but I'd recommend keeping it dry if possible, to make it easier to dispense. I buy mine in bulk, 6 to 10 Kg at a time, which then lasts me quite a few years. Much cheaper that way.
> 'best,
> LJ (from cold and windswept Lincolnshire)


Oh great, i thought that over time it will lose its efficiency so this is good to hear, thanks!


----------



## jeetS (Jun 7, 2019)

Patience said:


> Alright, thats some great advice. Yes im from Europe. *Thank you guys! *


How long has oxalic been ok to use with supers on in Europe?


----------



## Patience (Oct 22, 2020)

I have no idea, i just know that the research was conducted from Swiss scientists in the 90s i believe and that they reported over 95% efficiency so i wouldn’t doubt that xD. I mean it’s certified organic in here and many many beekeepers use it with their supers on. I didn’t because i overwintered in one deep dadant blatt box and used it in December when there were no supers on.


----------

